

How we got this freelance web designer paid…in under an hour - tadmilbourn
https://medium.com/@tadmilbourn/how-we-got-this-freelance-web-designer-paid-in-under-an-hour-7a7be9000254

======
tadmilbourn
This chronicles the tests we did this summer with rethinking the invoice and
getting people paid faster. I'm thinking of doing another post where we dive
deeper on how we did these tests, made our product development decisions, and
so on. Is that something the HN crowd would be interested in?

~~~
CapitalistCartr
If its written as thoroughly as this post, I'd certainly be interested. The
mechanics of how is the most important part of any story to me.

~~~
tadmilbourn
Thanks! That's good to know. I always struggle with whether brevity or depth
is most useful to the audience. Sounds like it's good to stick with depth!

